# Medium Weight Rod and reel



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, looking for a nice 7' spinning rod that I can use on the pier for spanish, redfish, bluefish, bonita and fish of that general size. Need a reel too. I'd like the whole setup to be under 400 dollars. I want it to be sensitive and skinny enough to handle a pompano jig and a gotcha but still big enough to hold a nice sized red drum or juvenile king just in case one decides to bite. Any ideas? Thanks! Tight lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

I have a stradic ci4 3000 on a BPS carbonlite spinning rod. It works great for the fish you listed in your post


----------

